# Amado vs Juubidara (READ OP)



## blk (Mar 18, 2021)

Location: Forest
Distance: 100m
Knowledge: manga
Mindset: IC

Amado has his cyborg army under full control (KK, Delta, Boro, Code, Ada, as if he was Kabuto with ET) 

Assume he can undo Code's limiter if needed 

Discuss

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mawt (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't know who Ada is, Code is featless. Boro is fodder. KK and Delta are pretty impressive, but I don't see them winning here unless they get lucky with Delta's beam.

Juubidara wins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 18, 2021)

?????

Infinite Tsukuyomi oneshots.



No matter how many ningens band together, they will never stand up to a God.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 6 | Dislike 2


----------



## blk (Mar 18, 2021)

@Turrin @WorldsStrongest @t0xeus @New Folder @Kagutsutchi @Android @Fused @Perfect Susano @Mawt @dergeist @MYGod000 @Animegoin @The Great One @Lyren @Speedyamell @Mikasa @Reviewing Logic @Altiora Night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blk (Mar 18, 2021)

Mawt said:


> I don't know who Ada is, Code is featless. Boro is fodder. KK and Delta are pretty impressive, but I don't see them winning here unless they get lucky with Delta's beam.
> 
> Juubidara wins.



Code is stronger than Jigen allegedly and so is Ada 

Also Boro's virus might come in handy 

EDIT
this stuff was said in the new chapter, not sure if you read it


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2021)

too early for this. 
from what we have seen from them, they lose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Mar 18, 2021)

Delta, Code, KK, Ada can each solo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Mar 18, 2021)

For the ignorant....

Amado apparently made several cyborgs previously that were stronger then Jigen in his entirely.

Jigen scraped them but it seems Boro actually hid them away. Now that Boro is dead, Code went to go retrieve them.

Apparently Code was also stronger then Jigen but had a limiter placed on him to suppress his power.

That limiter will likely be destroyed if it hasn't already due to the white karma.

Ada was one of the cyborgs we saw this chapter that is STRONGER then Jigen.

We don't know how many of these cyborg exist but apparently there is more then just Code and Ada.

Jigen is > the Fate Bros.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Monarch (Mar 18, 2021)

Amado curbfordderstomps neg diff .


Teen Sasuke blitzed and bisected Juudara .

While Jigen negged Adult Cuckbros who are above Teen Cuckbros .

Code solos , since he has Isshiki's Kama now .

Delta matched Adult RSM Naruto .

KK defeated 10% Jigen , and held his own against Isshiki who is more powerful than Jigen who stomped Adult Cuckbros who would stomp Juudara .

This is a spite .

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 18, 2021)

Mawt said:


> I don't know who Ada is, Code is featless. Boro is fodder. KK and Delta are pretty impressive, but I don't see them winning here unless they get lucky with Delta's beam.
> 
> Juubidara wins.


This

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh and Code has his own Juubi that Isshiki said to eventually sacrifice Boruto or Kawaki too and then consume it when it bares fruit.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## blk (Mar 18, 2021)

New Folder said:


> too early for this.
> from what we have seen from them, they lose.



It's true that Code has little feats and Ada is featless.... but imo from sheer powerscaling you could argue that the cyborg team is too much for Juubidara   

Also these new infos cement KK, Delta and Boro as true powerhouses (they might be weaker than Jigen and the cyborgs above him, but probably not too by a massive amount).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Impulse (Mar 18, 2021)

We need more feats right now for Code to really suggest where he is although if he and the Ada really are above Jigen then they have a chance we just need feats right now


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 18, 2021)

Madara wins.

Their showings are extremely limited, I have no idea how they would be able to deal with non-chakra AOE jutsus like CT raindrops for an example.



New Folder said:


> too early for this.
> from what we have seen from them, they lose.


Didn't expect you to say that  

Why not "Delta pressured adult Naruto so Asspuldara gets stomped  " ?


Reviewing Logic said:


> For the ignorant....
> 
> Amado apparently made several cyborgs previously that were stronger then Jigen in his entirely.
> 
> ...


Wait where was that said, I don't recall half of this

Is this anime-only info?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2021)

blk said:


> It's true that Code has little feats and Ada is featless.... but imo from sheer powerscaling you could argue that the cyborg team is too much for Juubidara
> 
> Also these new infos cement KK, Delta and Boro as true powerhouses (they might be weaker than Jigen and the cyborgs above him, but probably not too by a massive amount).


honestly, even power-scaling argument is hard to make. 
it's clear that they don't know what they are doing in this regard.

For example, 
Kawaki stated that Naruto (RM) may be stronger than Jigen. However, Jigen defeated him & Sasuke at the same time.
and then it was stated that Boro is worst than Jigen in some ways (?), but then the kids kept up with him fairly well, and he needed to transform in order to defeat them (until V2 Karma)

and Code was stated to be equal to Boro, but stronger than Delta.

Now, it's stated that he is stronger than both

...etc 
Ikemoto/Kishimoto seems like they are doing those power-scaling as they go without any real thought behind it. 

So, it's for the best to wait and see what Code and those other cyborgs are capable of doing than just relying on statements. 


and frankly, if each of those are meant to be stronger than V2 Karma Jigen, then none of what Amado did even make sense.
Why would he try to get Naruto & Sasuke's help if he could have simply used those cyborgs (or any one of them) to defeat Jigen?

Why would Koji/Amado wait for Jigen to be less than 10% in order to fight him, if they are far stronger than him and could
defeat him even at 100%?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2021)

t0xeus said:


> Madara wins.
> 
> Their showings are extremely limited, I have no idea how they would be able to deal with non-chakra AOE jutsus like CT raindrops for an example.
> 
> ...


the new chapter:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 18, 2021)

New Folder said:


> the new chapter:


Wait how did I not know about the chapter being released already 

Wtf, thanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Lol wait For Amado to show you his Iron armor that is jigen++ level, something he was keeping secrets from everyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Perfect Susano (Mar 18, 2021)

Based on current feats, Limbo demolishes them with no effort. So does mass CT. So does Infinite Tsukiyomi. Only Delta can theoretically follow Madara into the sky and she can't do anything to him so she doesn't matter.

Jigen doesn't possess the ability to defeat Madara at all. A lot of people claim_(with no evidence)_ that Isshiki can see Limbo with his Dojutsu but Jigen doesn't even have that so I don't know what the excuse would be here. The only Dojutsu other than the Rinnegan that has feats even remotely implying it can perceive Limbo is the Jogan. So a cyborg being much stronger than Jigen doesn't mean anything either.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## JayK (Mar 18, 2021)

Delta is pretty strong but thats about it

dont think she can carry his sorry ass by herself


----------



## MustardPN (Mar 18, 2021)

The question is whether the cyborgs are stronger than Base Jigen or V2 Jigen, because the latter dosen't seem to make any sense at all, but if that's the case then Amado stomps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blk (Mar 18, 2021)

New Folder said:


> honestly, even power-scaling argument is hard to make.
> it's clear that they don't know what they are doing in this regard.
> 
> For example,
> ...



Well Kawaki did state "may".. he wasn't really sure and never saw Jigen's full power anyway  
While we knew immediately after, from KK, that Naruto's power was lower than Jigen's.

Amado knows of Jigen/Isshiki's full power and of all of those cyborgs (he created them) so his infos are supposed to be accurate / be interpreted as author's intent imo (instead of in-universe speculation like Kawaki's statement) 



Btw KK was kept active because he was weaker than Jigen, that's why they waited for him to be at 10%.

As for the other cyborgs above full power Jigen, i assume he forced Amado to shut them down before finalizing them or maybe kept Delta (who some say might be Amado's daughter) hostage or something of the sort 
Or maybe Code w/Karma was so much stronger than the other cyborgs that, if supported by Jigen too, they could have still defeated them.
Several options are possible.


But i guess it's fair if you don't feel these statements are enough to draw a conclusion yet...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Lol wait For Amado to show you his Iron armor that is jigen++ level, something he was keeping secrets from everyone.


Wait for Amado to say he was a cyborg all along.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

Thread too soon, need feats. Also, lmao. We just building upper-echelon god tiers from scratch now, apparently. I really dislike Boruto's story.

And why in the fuck did Amado just scrap these god tier robots that could smack Jigen? It couldn't have been because of Code, because Code's in an entirely different dimension and wouldn't have known. Why only send Koji? None of it makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Monarch (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Lol wait For Amado to show you his Iron armor that is jigen++ level, something he was keeping secrets from everyone.


Boruto chapter 100 :

Reactions: Funny 7 | Kage 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Mar 18, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Thread too soon, need feats. Also, lmao. We just building upper-echelon god tiers from scratch now, apparently. I really dislike Boruto's story.


This, the powerscaling is off the charts with this manga...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Thread too soon, need feats. Also, lmao. We just building upper-echelon god tiers from scratch now, apparently. I really dislike Boruto's story.
> 
> And why in the fuck did Amado just scrap these god tier robots that could smack Jigen? It couldn't have been because of Code, because Code's in an entirely different dimension and wouldn't have known. Why only send Koji? None of it makes sense.



It is understandable cause I will cry too if I was a Juudara fans.

Juudara will soon feel like a genin in the future power scalling.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Kage 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Mar 18, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Thread too soon, need feats. Also, lmao. We just building upper-echelon god tiers from scratch now, apparently. I really dislike Boruto's story.
> 
> And why in the fuck did Amado just scrap these god tier robots that could smack Jigen? It couldn't have been because of Code, because Code's in an entirely different dimension and wouldn't have known. Why only send Koji? None of it makes sense.


Well Amado is scheming something so who knows what is lies and truths with him.

But those cyborgs were made before KK and were scrapped by Jigen because he didn't trust having stronger cyborgs around him hence why they put a limiter on Code.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 18, 2021)

insects....Madara accidentally steps on them.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Danisor (Mar 18, 2021)

Why is this even a match? Amado is a weakling, he had to request Konoha for help against Jigen.

Madara is going to play play football with his decapitated head.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Monarch (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Juudara will soon feel like a genin in the future power scalling.






@Fused Looks like your golden boy is getting negged in this thread , you gonna let this pass big boy ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JayK (Mar 18, 2021)

Actually I take that back.



and since we are in the NBD where statements = feats Amado pornhub diffs Maddy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Ya know, I wonder if the Cyborgs will travel with Code and help him in his conquete of the universe.


----------



## Fused (Mar 18, 2021)

People don't understand the story.

There is no power-creep in Boruto.



Naruto and Sasuke have gotten weak and complacent during the peace time after the end of Naruto Shippuden. Thus, all the new villains are equally weak too. 

Urashiki, praised as the strongest of the Otsutsuki, was defeated by P1 kids.

Madara remains at the top of the pyramid, and he solo's your fave.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Monarch (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Ya know, I wonder if the Cyborgs will travel with Code and help him in his conquete of the universe.


That solely depends on Amado , and his motivations  

At some point we were convinced he was a hero who risked his life to expose Jigen's true nature , but now , it seems like he's onto something a bit different

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Lol the Juudara wank definitely did not age well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> That solely depends on Amado , and his motivations
> 
> At some point we were convinced he was a hero who risked his life to expose Jigen's true nature , but now , it seems like he's onto something a bit different



Code after beating fate bro: I won.

Amado: who say so?, take your L.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 18, 2021)

also lol @ all the people which think Eida won't be the biggest jobber of the next 50 chapters

we talking about Kishi here you guys


----------



## Fused (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Lol the Juudara wank definitely did not age well.


So you're just going to ignore this?



Anime is canon and so are the anime promotional guides.

P1 Kids > Urashiki > Kaguya > Isshiki > Momoshiki > Fat alien > Jigen

Unless you want to tell me with a straight face that Madara loses to P1 Kids, then Madara is clearly at the top of the scaling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blk (Mar 18, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> That solely depends on Amado , and his motivations
> 
> At some point we were convinced he was a hero who risked his life to expose Jigen's true nature , but now , it seems like he's onto something a bit different



Gonna throw it out there but imo Amado is the true villain.

For some reason Jigen was able to force him to froze up all of his uber cyborgs, so Amado planned a way to kill off the Otsutsuki (by having Konoha oppose Jigen, KK weakining him, etc) and predicted that Code would free all these cyborgs to seek revenge... but little did Code know that Amado has complete control of all the cyborgs (himself included) and will use them to take over everything

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Monarch (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Code after beating fate bro: I won.
> 
> Amado: who say so?, take your L.


Seems like Amado created those cyborgs as a contingency plan to keep Code in check

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blk (Mar 18, 2021)

Fused said:


> So you're just going to ignore this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urashiki is stronger than Madara tho, so not sure how this helps your point

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Monarch (Mar 18, 2021)

JayK said:


> also lol @ all the people which think Eida won't be the biggest jobber of the next 50 chapters
> 
> we talking about Kishi here you guys


He might redeem himself with her   

If he's learned from his past mistakes

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Fused said:


> So you're just going to ignore this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rectification P1 kids +Kurama chakra + Jiraiya+ chakraless Sasuke> Urashiki

And no, Isshiki>Kaguya>Sasuke>Juudara.

Sasuke was taken off guard by Urashiki's ability.

After that, he was never at full strength again, cause his chakra was at 2% at best.

100% Sasuke>>>Urashiki>Chakraless Sasuke.


----------



## Fused (Mar 18, 2021)

blk said:


> Urashiki is stronger than Madara tho, so not sure how this helps your point


Completely false.

Madara effortlessly oneshot Kakashi:

*Link Removed*

Kakashi is stronger than P1 kids, who in turn are stronger than Urashiki:



So via basic scaling and logic, Madara is clearly stronger than Urashiki, which makes him stronger than all other Otsutsuki too, since Urashiki was stated (in a canon source) to be the strongest Otsutsuki.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

I know from since day One that This gonna happen once Kishi took over officially.

Space Cyborgs incoming.

They will conquer the universe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Mar 18, 2021)

Add Isshiki in the Cyborg team and Madara still wins.
They don't have anything to counter Limbo.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Juudara trying to hurt the Cyborgs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## xingi (Mar 18, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Why would Koji/Amado wait for Jigen to be less than 10% in order to fight him, if they are far stronger than him and could
> defeat him even at 100%?


He already  explained this tho.... stronger ones got taken out as per jigens orders so best bet was to go with a weaker assassin

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2021)

xingi said:


> He already  explained this tho.... stronger ones got taken out as per jigens orders so best bet was to go with a weaker assassin


but that's a poor explanation. 

Amado was just playing him. If he got disposed of them during the manufacturing process, then that would be understandable
since Amado himself won't put a fight against Jigen.

However, since he was already done with them, at that moment Amado had the upper hand. So, he could have carried on with his original plan and killed Jigen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animegoin (Mar 18, 2021)

JJ Madara is beyond overkill


----------



## xingi (Mar 18, 2021)

New Folder said:


> but that's a poor explanation.
> 
> Amado was just playing him. If he got disposed of them during the manufacturing process, then that would be understandable
> since Amado himself won't put a fight against Jigen.
> ...


Maybe but there might have been other things involved before they were ready to fight jigen if jigen was still in position to order their remember them they weren't ready


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2021)

xingi said:


> Maybe but there might have been other things involved before they were ready to fight jigen if jigen was still in position to order their remember them they weren't ready


Well, I don't know what explanation they are planning to have (if any)
Hence my first reply of the fact this is too early to talk about


----------



## xingi (Mar 18, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Well, I don't know what explanation they are planning to have (if any)
> Hence my first reply of the fact this is too early to talk about


I agree , I personally think it's too early. I was just  saying  amado  already  said why he chose koji


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 18, 2021)

Rinnegan Madara is more than enough for this. JJ Madara just blinks them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> It is understandable cause I will cry too if I was a Juudara fans.
> 
> Juudara will soon feel like a genin in the future power scalling.


Good ol' redboy. Never a dull moment with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 18, 2021)

amando is fodder
madara solos

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> That solely depends on Amado , and his motivations
> 
> At some point we were convinced he was a hero who risked his life to expose Jigen's true nature , but now , it seems like he's onto something a bit different


Amado was never a hero in anybody's eyes, this man was shady af from the start, lmao.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Dont hold back Juudara fans, you all deserve the right to cry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Dont hold back Juudara fans, you all deserve the right to cry.


More importantly, who's the hottest character in Boruto to you?


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> More importantly, who's the hottest character in Boruto to you?



Sarasumi




Joke aside Sarada, Simire, Tsubaki, Delta and now that Eida.

The best part is that they are not just hot they are strong too.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Imo I forgot princess Himawari.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Sarasumi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can not in good faith condone assessing young teen genin as "hot".

Delta can get the big bang attack, though

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

I cant wait for fate bros to go train in the time chamber.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Sarasumi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fuck?

You're calling kids hot?


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> The fuck?
> 
> You're calling kids hot?



Yes, they are cute and hot.

They will only get better when they grew up.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Pedo alert.

Oh well, I'll report this to the mods.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Yes, they are cute and hot.
> 
> They will only get better when they grew up.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kai (Mar 18, 2021)

Based on the information we were given this chapter, either Code or Ada can each solo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Pedo alert.
> 
> Oh well, I'll report this to the mods.



Wait what make you think that?

Or are you having some perverted thought?

Cause me dont.

Next time you connect to internet, check well people's intention before jumping to conclusion. OK?

Calling a kid cut or hot is not a problem.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Wait what make you think that?
> 
> Or are you having some perverted thought?



> You call kids ''hot''

> I point out you're being creepy

> I'm the pervert

Imagine thinking that train of thought makes any sense.



Mikasa said:


> Next time you connect to internet, check well people's intention before jumping to conclusion. OK?



Lol. I even checked your age - you're 21, an adult of drinking age.

Unless you're being a (really bad) troll, the only conclusion I can arrive at is that you're being a pedo. 



Mikasa said:


> Calling a kid cut or *hot* is not a problem.



Arguing kids are ''hot'' is sexualizing them. Sexualizing children is gross. It is 100% a problem. 

Or rather, YOU are a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

These kids are hot and cute.

@Aegon Targaryen: you are a pedo.

I guess when a father call his girl hot or cute it make him a pedo too even if he was no bad intention.

Just saying fact.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> These kids are hot and cute.
> 
> @Aegon Targaryen: you are a pedo.
> 
> ...



Bucko, *no father should be calling their girl ''hot''*. That's seriously messed up. What the _fuck _are you on?

Also, ''no u'' isn't really a good argument for a 21-year old, I think. Then again, maybe this is how pedos operate, thinking everyone else is like them...I'm honestly still hoping beyond hope you're not a pedo and just a really lame troll. Please prove you're not like that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> > You call kids ''hot''
> 
> > I point out you're being creepy
> 
> ...



Well first, I am French which mean English is not my specialist.

When I mentioned the kids, I am imaginating them as an adult.

Another reason I told you to fuck off.

You should be careful before jumping to a conclusion.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Bucko, *no father should be calling their girl ''hot''*. That's seriously messed up. What the _fuck _are you on?
> 
> Also, ''no u'' isn't really a good argument for a 21-year old, I think. Then again, maybe this is how pedos operate, thinking everyone else is like them...I'm honestly still hoping beyond hope you're not a pedo and just a really lame troll. Please prove you're not like that.



Ok,now wasted my time enough mr professor.

Also it is clear you just jumped to conclusion.

Now, enough with this. I dont wont to detail thread further.

We are in a anime forum not a court for children or pedo.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Well first, I am French which mean English is not my specialist



Yeah, I wouldn't hide behind that excuse, bucko. You understand English just fine and can communicate_ just fine_.

Don't play dumb - I've seen and talked to you multiple times over in the recent past alone.



Mikasa said:


> When I mentioned the kids, I am imaginating them as an adult.



Oh...?



Mikasa said:


> Joke aside *Sarada, Simire, Tsubaki,* Delta and now that Eida.
> 
> The best part is that they* are not just hot* they are strong too.



All three of the bolded are children (I don't know Ada, haven't read the current chapter) at the time.

You're talking about them being hot in the PRESENT (''are'' is a reference to them in the present, not the past).



Mikasa said:


> Another reason I told you to fuck off.



Imagine thinking I'll listen to a pedo telling me to fuck off. 



Mikasa said:


> You should be careful before jumping to a conclusion.



Buddy, I gave you multiple chances to come clean about it. I even tried to give you the benefit of the doubt.

I think I've been more than careful, actually.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Ok,now wasted my time enough mr professor.



I'm sure. 



Mikasa said:


> Also it is clear you just jumped to conclusion.



Not according to the facts and your own words.



Mikasa said:


> Now, enough with this. I dont wont to detail thread further.



You're already doing that by being a creep. 



Mikasa said:


> We are in a anime forum not a court for children or pedo.



Imagine thinking pedophilia should be tolerated because ''it's an anime forum''. Intellectually vapid and morally repugnant.

Funnily enough, a lot of pedos operate online with a similar mindset. _Some_ of them do get caught.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't hide behind that excuse, bucko. You understand English just fine and can communicate_ just fine_.
> 
> Don't play dumb - I've seen and talked to you multiple times over in the recent past alone.
> 
> ...



Dude you are trying to get me in trouble with the mods.

I can see through your trick.

If you want to Deray thread, you are free to do it alone.

I dont know why it is in a fucking anime forum you are quoting people for calling girls hot.

They are kids you say

No, I am talking about anime characters.

If you continue to harass me, I will personally call a mod and explain what you are doing.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

@FlamingRain ,Aegon Targaryen is harassing me for calling anime characters hot.

That guy dont know any limit anymore.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Dude you are trying to get me in trouble with the mods



I mean, I already reported you, so sure...I guess?



Mikasa said:


> I can see through your trick.



No tricks. Just facts.



Mikasa said:


> If you want to Deray thread, you are free to do it alone.



I don't have any intent on derailing the thread. I just don't like pedos.

And no offense to the OP, but I couldn't give a darn if the thread needs to be derailed to call you out.



Mikasa said:


> I dont know why it is in a fucking anime forum you are quoting people for calling girls hot



Maybe because you're a grown ass man and the girls are children?



Mikasa said:


> They are kids you say
> 
> No, I am talking about anime characters



Okay...so finding fictional children ''hot'' is...suddenly not disturbing.

Gotcha.

Next you'll say is that consuming child porn isn't bad because you yourself aren't actually harming any kids. 

Only one degree of separation, and BOTH normalize fucked up predatory behavior.



Mikasa said:


> If you continue to harass me, I will personally call a mod and explain what you are doing.



Fucking go ahead, pedo-man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> @FlamingRain ,Aegon Targaryen is harassing me for calling anime characters hot.
> 
> That guy dont know any limit anymore.



@FlamingRain You might want to read his and my posts before you make any judgment.

Reported him too btw.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @FlamingRain You might want to read his and my posts before you make any judgment.
> 
> Reported him too btw.




This @Aegon Targaryen really is not right.

Dude started a fight with me and reported me for calling an anime characters hot.

I never faced such a weird dude in my existence.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> This @Aegon Targaryen really is not right.



Lol.



Mikasa said:


> Dude started a fight with me



Pretty sure you being a pedo is what started it. 



Mikasa said:


> and reported me for *calling anime children hot*.



Corrected.



Mikasa said:


> I never faced such a weird dude in my existence.



No, but if you've looked in a mirror, you've faced even _weirder_.

Far weirder, a degenerate in fact.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

@FlamingRain my advise will be to delete all these comments from both me and Aegon once thing are done cause it caused  derail of the thread.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

@FlamingRain I wouldn't take the ''advice'' and I think your judgment is better than that. No reason to defend a creep.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 18, 2021)

Delta Beams didn't even do anything to Kawaki's Healing factor and his healing is Leagues up on leagues inferior to JJ Madara's healing.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

Wake up from my nap and come back to the situation of questionable judgement @Aegon Targaryen

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Wake up from my nap and come back to the situation of questionable judgement @Aegon Targaryen



He made a whole story about me being a pedo for calling anime characters hot.

Even though I was just answering your question lol.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

*EDIT*: Ah, @BlackHeartedImp is agreeing with me. My bad, man.



BlackHeartedImp said:


> Wake up from my nap and come back to the situation of questionable judgement @Aegon Targaryen



> Defending a pedo that's been caught lying and making countless excuses

> Accuses me of questionable judgment

Makes perfect sense.

This is the guy you're defending:



Mikasa said:


> *These kids are hot and cute*.
> 
> @Aegon Targaryen: you are a pedo.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

I didn't mean you @Aegon Targaryen. I agree with you.



BlackHeartedImp said:


> I can not in good faith condone assessing young teen genin as "hot".


Like half a page back up.



Mikasa said:


> He made a whole story about me being a pedo for calling anime characters hot.
> 
> Even though I was just answering your question lol.


There's definitely a line that shouldn't be crossed, my guy.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> I didn't mean you @Aegon Targaryen. I agree with you.



Ah, my bad. Phew. 



BlackHeartedImp said:


> There's definitely a line that shouldn't be crossed, my guy.



Yep.


----------



## Mawt (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't worry guys, he's good. Remember that Sarada and Sumire are actually 1000 year old dragons.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Ah, my bad. Phew.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.


I guess you thought that cuz I tagged you  Yeah you'll find that, perverted as I am, I've only ever perved over grown (or ancient) women



t0xeus said:


> Thots on this?








BlackHeartedImp said:


> I gotchu fam

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> I didn't mean you @Aegon Targaryen. I agree with you.
> 
> 
> Like half a page back up.
> ...



Well you asked me about which girl I find hot in Boruto, that was your question.

And my answer was Sumire, Sarada, Delta, Eida,etc...

I did not give you any specific answer, cause some if these girls are either 17-18 years old.

I dont care about that Aegon dude is opinion.

He is just an extremist bastard who jump on conclusion just cause he thinks he is important.

Dude turned a post of me which was a specific answer to your question is to a mess lol.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Love how Mikasa doesn't even have the ''decency'' to shut the fuck up after being told by not only me but ALSO  @BlackHeartedImp  that they're being a creep. Imp might be nice about it, but I'm straight up calling you a creep.

Not sure how your answer being ''specific'' to Imp's question makes it any less of a pedo thing to do.

For someone that doesn't care about my opinion, you had no problem replying to me many times.

Lol at calling me an ''extremist'' because I said being a p*d*p**** is wrong lmao. Fucking trash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Love how Mikasa doesn't even have the ''decency'' to shut the fuck up after being told by not only me but ALSO @BlackHeartedImp  that you're being a creep. Imp might be nice about it, but I'm straight up calling you a creep.



Dude I was holding back myself but if you keep quoting me with your nonsense I will gladly make your life in NF a living hell.

So fuck off.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Anyway I wont show you any consideration anymore Aegon so you better be careful or you gonna regret it.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Dude I was holding back myself but if you keep quoting me with your nonsense I will gladly make your life in NF a living hell



I mean, you're welcome to try, Mr. Pedo. I wouldn't recommend tangling with me though - I can end your career.



Mikasa said:


> So fuck off.



No you


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I mean, you're welcome to try, Mr. Pedo. I wouldn't recommend tangling with me though - I can end your career.
> 
> 
> 
> No you





Try harder to keep up.

Madafaka Aegon.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

So, this is how Mikasa operates:

*A*) Calls anime children ''hot''

*B*) Calls ME a pedo for pointing out that's fucking gross

*C*) Makes all sorts of excuses after I break down that backward ass garbage (''this is an anime forum not a court'', ''I'm not good at writing in English (never had problems communicating with me several times in the past though)'', ''you're derailing the thread'', ''I'm imagining them as adults'', etc.)

*D*) Completely blows EVERY CHANCE they had to point out that they were just trolling or something like that (if they had been doing that)

*E*) Threatens to ''make my life (on NF) a living hell'' and keeps being argumentative even after AT LEAST one other poster contradicts them

Yes. Totally not creepy.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> So, this is how Mikasa operates:
> 
> *A*) Calls anime children ''hot''
> 
> ...



*a)*Say the guy who strated a whole mess from a simple post mean to answer someone else.

*b)* Call me a pedo for answering someone else's question

*c) *dislike all my most while I tryed my best to cooperate with him without fighting back.

*d) *keep quoting me for nonsense and dumb response.

*e)* your opinion does not matter for me cause first you are exocentric who think his view should matter at all cost whithout listening to other.

*f)* Can you imagine this guy started a mess because I called an anime characters hot and I was not even being talking about someone in particular. My post was open to everyone. But this Aegon dude with his exaggeration took it out of their direction.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

T-Bag said:


>



I just dislike dude like him.

Making a mess just for anime characters.

At this point even someone like Fused has my Respect than him, at least they dont start a mess cause of fiction character.

Only Aegon is dumb enough to do that.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> *a)*Say the guy who tried to clean up a mess of a post implying little girls are hot



Nothing wrong with that.



Mikasa said:


> *b)* Call me a pedo for calling little girls hot



Nothing wrong with that.



Mikasa said:


> *c) *dislike all my most while I tryed my best to defend my fetish for little girls in anime, even after he tried to give me the benefit of the doubt and wanted to believe I was just trolling



Nothing wrong with that.



Mikasa said:


> *d) *keep quoting me for my creepy behavior



Nothing wrong with that.



Mikasa said:


> *e)* your opinion does not matter for me cause first you are exocentric who think his view should matter at all cost whithout listening to other



Bro. You think *pedophilia* is a *matter of opinion*? 



Mikasa said:


> *f)* Can you imagine this guy started a mess because I called an anime character that's a kid hot



Nothing wrong with that.



Mikasa said:


> and I was not even being talking about someone in particular



Names Sarada and Sumire. 



Mikasa said:


> My post was open to everyone. But this Aegon dude with his exaggeration took it out of their direction.



Ah, yes, I'm exaggerating now...


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> I just dislike dude like him



Oh noes, the pedo dislikes me, how can I possibly function in life?



Mikasa said:


> Making a mess just for *calling anime characters that are children ''hot''*



So let me get this straight: *you think it's okay to fetishize and sexualize children because they're fictional?*


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

@T-Bag I feel insulted and hurt cause he was someone I really respected but his action today and ill intent toward me really changed my opinion of him.

I don't care anymore about his opinion, he should take his distance or else I crush him.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> So, this is how Mikasa operates:
> 
> *A*) Calls anime children ''hot''
> 
> ...



Now...if only you can show this level of deducing when you debate Naruto then you will be brilliant. 

I won't say too much because Saying stuff like that even if it's to anime Non-existence  children is kinda of suspect....

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Calling someone out for being a fucking creep is being ''ill-intentioned'' now 

I actually had no problem with you before (not really, apart from your stupid opinions, but even then not really) but I won't accept that.

And he threatens to ''crush'' me...wow. You do realize you're not doing yourself any favors, right? 

It's kind of like someone accused of a crime...threatening to commit said crime to the person accusing them in court. Lol.

Since the mods and others are taking fucking forever to do something about this perv and since he threatened to ''destroy'' me on NF, I feel zero shame about fucking bringing the hammer down on him myself.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Oh noes, the pedo dislikes me, how can I possibly function in life?
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight: *you think it's okay to fetishize and sexualize children because they're fictional?*



Again you are wrong, I was not talking about any character in the way you think.

You fucking Pervert.

I only named some characters to respond to someone else's question.

You are the one taking things out of their way just to feel your shitty narative.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

Mods sure are kinda slow

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Mods sure are kinda slow



I wonder why? That Aegon dude should be deal with already.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Again you are wrong, I was not talking about any character in the way you think



The way I think? I don't remember sexualizing little girls, I remember you doing that though.

You named names. That's good enough.



Mikasa said:


> You fucking Pervert



Literally...no u  



Mikasa said:


> I only named some characters to respond to someone else's question



And...? That suddenly makes it okay to be a creep?

The actual fuck?  



Mikasa said:


> You are the one taking things out of their way just to feel your shitty narative.



Ah yes, being anti-p*d*p**** is shitty now. How wrong of me!

You probably think the guy in Lolita is actually a good dude too.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> I wonder why? That Aegon dude should be deal with already.



I mean, if they banned me for a month AND banned you for life, I'd honestly accept that trade.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

@BlackHeartedImp Can you believe the audacity of this slimeball? Dude had literally ALL the chances in the world to shut the fuck up or back away but instead he's making threats to me and blatantly trying to deny the things he said to you and to me


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I mean, if they banned me for a month AND banned you for life, I'd honestly accept that trade.



If you want to be banned, that is you.

But dont brink me in your nonsense.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> If you want to be banned, that is you.
> 
> But dont brink me in your nonsense.



It's your nonsense, actually.

I don't mind being banned for putting you in your place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I won't say too much because Saying stuff like that even if it's to anime Non-existence  children is kinda of suspect....



_Finally_. A good point from you like for the first time ever.

@Mikasa, even one of the most notorious trolls on NF thinks it's ''kinda suspect''


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @BlackHeartedImp Can you believe the audacity of this slimeball? Dude had literally ALL the chances in the world to shut the fuck up or back away but instead he's making threats to me and blatantly trying to deny the things he said to you and to me


Really unfortunate. I knew he was like this, but not _like this. _Hope he shapes up, he doesn't seem to understand the severity of the situation. 



Aegon Targaryen said:


> _Finally_. A good point from you like for the first time ever.


I just want to see you let loose in an environment where toxicity is allowed like comicvine or some shit, lol. NBD is pretty damn toxic, but not ComicVine toxic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Really unfortunate. I knew he was like this, but not _like this. _Hope he shapes up, he doesn't seem to understand the severity of the situation.



Lol. I thought he was actually an okay dude, just too much of a fanboy at times.

I'm genuinely disappointed.



BlackHeartedImp said:


> I just want to see you let loose in an environment where toxicity is allowed like comicvine or some shit, lol. NBD is pretty damn toxic, but not ComicVine toxic.



Eh, idk lol. I'm not really Worlds or Android material and neither do I want to be.

That being said, I have no problem telling trolls to shove it either. That Madara troll has been on my case for a while.


----------



## Alita (Mar 18, 2021)

If amado has all his cyborgs he obviously stomps since the stronger ones are supposed to be stronger than jigen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

these Cyborgs are state to be stronger than Jigen.

So beating Juudara is not an issue.

They should beat Kaguya too once they get enough feat to back up the hype.


----------



## deltaniner (Mar 18, 2021)

Jesus fucking Christ, @Mikasa 

You gonna be like that, keep it to fucking Ao3 or AFN.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 18, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, @Mikasa
> 
> You gonna be like that, keep it to fucking Ao3 or AFN.



Well I am sorry for all the trouble I created in thread or was induced into.

Now I already gave my view about OP.

Amado should win with the Cyborgs.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, @Mikasa
> 
> You gonna be like that, keep it to fucking Ao3 or AFN.


Wooh boy, AO3 and AFN   

You are cultured.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

...And @Soldierofficial decided to stop ignoring me and dislike all of my posts.

I guess he's not just lewd but a borderline pedo or a pedo apologist. I knew he was lewd, but a literal creep...?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Mar 18, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Well I am sorry for all the trouble I created in thread or was induced into.
> 
> Now I already gave my view about OP.
> 
> Amado should win with the Cyborgs.



It's not your fault, I admire your temperament, being called a p*d*p**** without proof is really bad but you still tried to be nice, I had to momentarily remove Aegon from my ignore list to see the whole discussion and I regret it because I've never read so much nonsense in my life, you clearly didn't have any bad intentions, maybe you have chosen the wrong word but obviously english is not your first language so he could have given you the benefit of the doubt, the word hot is used to refer to the attractiveness of a person in a sexual way, as far as I know there is no such thing in our languages (outside inappropriate words or insults). So I understand the confusion but don't use that word to talk about kids again since it's not similar with cute as you probably thought, I recommend that in discussions like this dont say anything or go to the unbiased mods immediately because you could be banned for a bad discussion like this and you are one of the nicest people here, although I have to admit that I enjoyed watching you ending careers like that.

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> being called a p*d*p**** without proof



After calling kids ''hot'' multiple fucking times. 



Soldierofficial said:


> I had to momentarily remove Aegon from my ignore list to see the whole discussion and I regret it because I've never read so much nonsense in my life



Says the idiot that accused other people of shooting babies and selling coke to kids, and with no proof either.

@MaruUchiha You remember, right?



Soldierofficial said:


> maybe you have chosen the wrong word but obviously english is not your first language so he could have given you the benefit of the doubt,



No amount of ''i dUNz uNDeRsTaNd eNGlisH'' excuses not knowing the meaning. Mikasa is literally on an English-speaking forum and has shown no problem actually understanding English before or after the fact, so that's really a pathetic fucking excuse.

Drop the fucking excuses.



Soldierofficial said:


> although I have to admit that I enjoyed watching you ending careers like that.



Only in your lewd dreams, troll

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

Also, I did a quick NF search on Mikasa using the word ''hot'', to test Soldierofficial's ''hypothesis''.

Here's what I found.



Mikasa said:


> Fubuki without exitation.*I will happily become her sex slave, so that I can put that damn hard dick of mine in her hot pussy after I eat her out and suck her boobs.*



''That Mei Avi of you is *very hot. It is turning me on*.''- 

''Damn it, Your TSUNADE avi is *very hot. It turn me on*.'' - 

''*This thread (titled ''my dick'') is so hot*. @Shrike (old), because of your *lewdness* you are already in my list of one of the best poster in NF. '' - 

*Conclusion*: Soldierofficial, the guy that routinely accuses people of weird stuff, is pretending that someone who knows FULL WELL what ''hot'' means (and used it in multiple lewd contexts)...doesn't know what ''hot'' means.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 18, 2021)

@Soldierofficial literally went on a spree disliking me for saying it's creepy to call kids ''hot''.

You’re doing us all a great service here, thank you for your courage.


----------



## Azula (Mar 19, 2021)

Yomi Numa solos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Amado curbfordderstomps neg diff .
> 
> 
> Teen Sasuke blitzed and bisected Juudara .
> ...


Its amazing how much is wrong here


----------



## Monarch (Mar 19, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its amazing how much is wrong here


What exactly is wrong though ?

The fact that those cyborgs and Code have no feats , in spite of the statements made regarding their power ?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> What exactly is wrong though ?





ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Teen Sasuke *blitzed* and bisected Juudara .


This


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> While Jigen *negged* Adult Cuckbros


This


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Code solos , since *he has Isshiki's Kama now* .


Kinda wrong considering we dont know how much of it he can even draw on considering Kawaki was the one who got the true Karma



ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Delta* matched* Adult RSM Naruto .


This


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> KK defeated 10% Jigen , and* held his own against Isshiki*


This

All wrong


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> The fact that those cyborgs and Code have no feats


This doesnt help you either


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> in spite of the statements made regarding their power ?


"Hurr durr dey r strungurr den Jeegeen" literally doesnt mean anything in this fucking series with how shit the writing is

We were told the exact same garbage with Boro and he went out like a bitch fighting 12 year olds who literally called him slow

Until we see them do shit, they will remain shit tier

That goes for Code as well


----------



## Monarch (Mar 19, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This
> 
> This
> 
> ...


You are right about some points , I did exaggerate on Jigen neg diffing the cuckbros , and Juudara getting blitzed , while Isshiki was holding back on KK . However , with the abundance of fallacious and exaggerated statements many Juudara wankers here make , I thought it was a good opportunity to repay them with the same coin .


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 19, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You are right about some points


Im right about all actually  


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> I did exaggerate


I know

Thats why I said what you were saying was untrue 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> with the abundance of fallacious and exaggerated statements many Juudara wankers here make


Fair enough I suppose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 19, 2021)

guys dont let this distract you from the fact that any of Amado's cyborgs neg diffs this Naruto fodder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 19, 2021)

Boro can beat Juudara.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 19, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Dont hold back Juudara fans, you all deserve the right to cry.


Name one feat amando has on the level of even edo madara?


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> That being said, I have no problem telling trolls to shove it either. That Madara troll has been on my case for a while.


Lol wow, imagine comparing me to a pedo (actual person who does horrible things irl) just because I like Madara (fictional character who doesn't hurt anybody), what a nerd.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 19, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> More importantly, who's the hottest character in Boruto to you?


Kisame's daughter from the anime


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 19, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Boro can beat Juudara.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Lol wow, imagine comparing me to a pedo (actual person who does horrible things irl) just because I like Madara (fictional character who doesn't hurt anybody), what a nerd.



What catholic priest are you getting compared to exactly?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Lol wow, imagine comparing me to a pedo (actual person who does horrible things irl) just because I like Madara (fictional character who doesn't hurt anybody), what a nerd.



Bro, tf? 

I never compared you to a pedo 

Wtf are you talking about? 

I literally said even your fellow Madara troll (not even you) knows that being a pedo is wrong


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 19, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Soldierofficial literally went on a spree disliking me for saying it's creepy to call kids ''hot''.



It is creepy to like kids as they do not know better or know the consequences of their actions hence why adults take control over them as to ensure that they dont do something stupid to harm themselves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Bro, tf?
> 
> I never compared you to a pedo
> 
> ...


Why are you calling TheGod (whatever their name is) a "Madara troll" when he constantly posts manga scans to prove his points? He is the ideal poster, someone who drops scans to back his claims, everyone should aspire to be like us, you included.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Why are you calling TheGod (whatever their name is) a "Madara troll" when he constantly posts manga scans to prove his points? He is the ideal poster, someone who drops scans to back his claims, everyone should aspire to be like us, you included.



I always post evidence supporting my claims so it's not something that only he does


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> I always post evidence supporting my claims so it's not something that only he does


In fact I should thank you for that Boruto scan where Kurama calls Naruto a pathetic weakling, I would've never discovered it without you.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 19, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


>



Yes


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 19, 2021)

So now Bob74h, Fused, AND another Madara troll are all the voice of reason (and morality).

Am I dreaming?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Why are you calling TheGod (whatever their name is) a "Madara troll" when he constantly posts manga scans to prove his points? He is the ideal poster, someone who drops scans to back his claims, everyone should aspire to be like us, you included.



I drop scans too


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> In fact I should thank you for that Boruto scan where Kurama calls Naruto a pathetic weakling, I would've never discovered it without you.



Your welcome so you have the scan saved then?
I have some feats of momo getting negged by boruto as if madara would lose to some kid like the foddershiki's


----------



## Fused (Mar 19, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Your welcome so you have the scan saved then?
> I have some feats of momo getting negged by boruto as if madara would lose to some kid like the foddershiki's


Don't bother, people here think that Madara loses to Adult Sakura.


----------



## Bob74h (Mar 19, 2021)

Fused said:


> Don't bother, people here think that Madara loses to Adult Sakura.


Yes as if shin uchiha of all people can solo madara when sasuke needed to rescue her and still jobbed like the fodder he is in boruto


----------



## Mawt (Mar 19, 2021)

I can drop a scan of Black Zetsu soloing Madara if you guys need it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 19, 2021)

Mawt said:


> I can drop a scan of Black Zetsu soloing Madara if you guys need it.


Does that mean Planet level Zetsu or City block level Madara?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mawt (Mar 19, 2021)

JayK said:


> Does that mean Planet level Zetsu or City block level Madara?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Mar 19, 2021)

Code, Ada, and Jigen is Amado's only hope. The rest are weaker than Jigen and are, thus, not capable of fighting 10T Madara.


----------



## Charmed (Mar 19, 2021)

I dunno, the writing in BNG is really really bad.
If we go by statements alone, then Code can solo JJ Mads.
IMHO, it doesn't make any sense technological enhancements would make a character stronger than a JJ. Adult Fate Bros being individually stronger than a JJ doesn't make any sense either.
I still can't believe Code is the only Inner left... I thought Delta was still alive, and maybe KK.

Off topic: Aegon, I agree with you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 19, 2021)

New Folder said:


> honestly, even power-scaling argument is hard to make.
> it's clear that they don't know what they are doing in this regard.
> 
> For example,
> ...


All I got from this is that the writing makes zero fucking sense, even for Kishi's low standards.



New Folder said:


> and Code was stated to be equal to Boro, but stronger than Delta.
> 
> Now, it's stated that he is stronger than both


Especially this part. They're making it up as they go along, so no wonder it comes off as an incoherent mess.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 19, 2021)

I tried to tell yall months ago that code was above Delta. 

They already Ruined boruto...Now Kishimoto is putting the final nail in the coffin. Madara easily stomped them. None of them have Six path Sage chakra to Harm limbo. 

 Kojin is the only one with the potential to harm Madara here because he uses Senjutsu which TSB can't negate.  Then this result in Madara beheading him casually.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 19, 2021)

Perfect Susano said:


> Based on current feats, Limbo demolishes them with no effort. So does mass CT. So does Infinite Tsukiyomi. Only Delta can theoretically follow Madara into the sky and she can't do anything to him so she doesn't matter.
> 
> Jigen doesn't possess the ability to defeat Madara at all. A lot of people claim_(with no evidence)_ that Isshiki can see Limbo with his Dojutsu but Jigen doesn't even have that so I don't know what the excuse would be here. The only Dojutsu other than the Rinnegan that has feats even remotely implying it can perceive Limbo is the Jogan. So a cyborg being much stronger than Jigen doesn't mean anything either.



Limbo is literally the Best thing that could happen to them. In fact,  Even Massive CT is good...Worst case Madara calls them "Side-Shows" then Infinite Tsukiyomi one shots them.   Judging from the new Chapter I was being too nice in my last Post.  Limbo effortlessly Demolishes them negg diff.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 20, 2021)

Well they cant kill madara no matter what they do...if madara doesnt kill them the old fashion way, he does have a rinnei sharingan and a whole lot of fuel in his chakra tree...possibilities are endless


----------



## blk (Mar 20, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I tried to tell yall months ago that code was above Delta.
> 
> They already Ruined boruto...Now Kishimoto is putting the final nail in the coffin. Madara easily stomped them. None of them have Six path Sage chakra to Harm limbo.
> 
> Kojin is the only one with the potential to harm Madara here because he uses Senjutsu which TSB can't negate.  Then this result in Madara beheading him casually.



Actually now that you mention Koji.

He should be able to solo Madara with his Samhadi fire 

Since it can't be absorbed or extinguished... once it catches Madara it will stay on him till nothing is left...


----------



## Trojan (Mar 20, 2021)

blk said:


> Actually now that you mention Koji.
> 
> He should be able to solo Madara with his Samhadi fire
> 
> Since it can't be absorbed or extinguished... once it catches Madara it will stay on him till nothing is left...


it can be absorbed. Both Boruto & Jigen absorbed it.

you are talking about his "real" fire that is summoned from a mountain that cannot be absorbed...


----------



## Fused (Mar 20, 2021)

blk said:


> Actually now that you mention Koji.
> 
> He should be able to solo Madara with his Samhadi fire
> 
> Since it can't be absorbed or extinguished... once it catches Madara it will stay on him till nothing is left...


Lol.

Or maybe Madara can just...

You know...

Swap with a Limbo clone to put out the flames?

Just lol.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 20, 2021)

13 people need to get their cognitive faculty checked.

OT: Madara jizz diffs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 20, 2021)

Fused said:


> Lol.
> 
> Or maybe Madara can just...
> 
> ...



Or just walk out of the flames, since he also has regeneration and flight + access to shinra tensei


----------



## Fused (Mar 20, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Or just walk out of the flames, since he also has regeneration and flight + access to shinra tensei


Or just take off his clothes, like he did when Sasuke used Amaterasu on him.

Now I get it, is this all a ploy from the haters to see Madara naked? Are they secretly in love with him?

Shameless.


----------



## MYGod000 (Mar 20, 2021)

blk said:


> Actually now that you mention Koji.
> 
> He should be able to solo Madara with his Samhadi fire
> 
> Since it can't be absorbed or extinguished... once it catches Madara it will stay on him till nothing is left...



only the ones he summons from the mountains can't be Absorbed.  Again, you're being foolish. Madara is above The ten tails which Took the combine Might of Hagoromo+Hamura to defeat.

Kojin is getting Killed instantly.

Edit: Madara can remove the flames just like Nagato did with almighty push.... use your brain cell when you debate.


----------



## kurama124 (Mar 31, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> Yes, they are cute and hot.
> 
> They will only get better when they grew up.


i hope ur not a boy.Perv

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Mar 31, 2021)

kurama124 said:


> i hope ur not a boy.Perv



What if @Mikasa is a girl? In that case she can say things that you consider perverted and it would be okay for you?  

Put your clothes back on and stop bothering my dupes, Maru


----------



## kurama124 (Mar 31, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> What if @Mikasa is a girl? In that case she can say things that you consider perverted and it would be okay for you?
> 
> Put your clothes back on and stop bothering my dupes, Maru


i said if @Mikasa was a boy


----------



## Soldierofficial (Apr 1, 2021)

kurama124 said:


> i said if @Mikasa was a boy



If @Mikasa was a perverted person it wouldn't matter if he was male or female, it's okay if you like perverted women, Maru, that even your porn tastes are weird is something I knew years ago, but keep that to yourself, I'm not interested in reading that lewd trash, what matters is that @Mikasa is not a pervert, so better stop spreading lies about him, If you continue with this I will be forced to show the screenshots of all the things that you have sent me by dm and there we will see who is the most lewd in the NBD.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 1, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> For the ignorant....
> 
> Amado apparently made several cyborgs previously that were stronger then Jigen in his entirely.
> 
> ...



combined


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mikasa said:


> It is understandable cause I will cry too if I was a Juudara fans.
> 
> Juudara will soon feel like a genin in the future power scalling.



he will be no cap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob74h (Apr 16, 2021)

JayK said:


> Does that mean Planet level Zetsu or City block level Madara?


Disgusting like imagine thinking the guy who needed obito's body to do anything even compares to madara like did you forget that chojuro solo'd this character like does chojuro solo juubidara as by this logic, He does


----------



## shippudenwankbuster (Oct 16, 2021)

Fused said:


> People don't understand the story.
> 
> There is no power-creep in Boruto.
> 
> ...


Delusion and wank
Jigen speedblitzes Madara before he has time to react and BFRs GG
Nostalgia prevents people like you from accepting the fact that Foddera and Fodderya got powercrept


----------



## shippudenwankbuster (Oct 16, 2021)

Perfect Susano said:


> Based on current feats, Limbo demolishes them with no effort. So does mass CT. So does Infinite Tsukiyomi. Only Delta can theoretically follow Madara into the sky and she can't do anything to him so she doesn't matter.
> 
> Jigen doesn't possess the ability to defeat Madara at all. A lot of people claim_(with no evidence)_ that Isshiki can see Limbo with his Dojutsu but Jigen doesn't even have that so I don't know what the excuse would be here. The only Dojutsu other than the Rinnegan that has feats even remotely implying it can perceive Limbo is the Jogan. So a cyborg being much stronger than Jigen doesn't mean anything either.


Madara gets speed blitzed before he even has time to react and activate Limbo
Jigen has speed feats and reactions putting him above Adult Naruto who’s above Teen naruto who speedblitzed Madara before he could even comprehend what happened
Madara doesn’t have space time ninjutsu and Jigen can BFR and leave Madara in another dimension GG


----------



## shippudenwankbuster (Oct 16, 2021)

Fused said:


> So you're just going to ignore this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isshiki>Baryon Mode>Code>Jigen>Momoshiki>Adult N/S Individual>Kaguya>Juudara


----------



## shippudenwankbuster (Oct 16, 2021)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Really unfortunate. I knew he was like this, but not _like this. _Hope he shapes up, he doesn't seem to understand the severity of the situation.
> 
> 
> I just want to see you let loose in an environment where toxicity is allowed like comicvine or some shit, lol. NBD is pretty damn toxic, but not ComicVine toxic.


Comicvine is cancerous


----------



## shippudenwankbuster (Oct 16, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its amazing how much is wrong here


Its amazing how much youre holding on to Shippuden god tiers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shippudenwankbuster (Oct 16, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I tried to tell yall months ago that code was above Delta.
> 
> They already Ruined boruto...Now Kishimoto is putting the final nail in the coffin. Madara easily stomped them. None of them have Six path Sage chakra to Harm limbo.
> 
> Kojin is the only one with the potential to harm Madara here because he uses Senjutsu which TSB can't negate.  Then this result in Madara beheading him casually.


Madara has to toggle limbo on
Jigen speedblitzes before Madara even has time to form a thought
Madara can’t BFR and Jigen BFRs him before he even has time to react GG


----------



## Perfect Susano (Oct 16, 2021)

shippudenwankbuster said:


> Madara gets speed blitzed before he even has time to react and activate Limbo
> Jigen has speed feats and reactions putting him above Adult Naruto who’s above Teen naruto* who speedblitzed Madara before he could even comprehend what happened*
> Madara doesn’t have space time ninjutsu and Jigen can BFR and leave Madara in another dimension GG


Isshiki couldn't even blitz Kawaki so no. And the bold never happened. The databook states that there is equality between Naruto and Madara statistically so however you interpreted the events that transpired in the story is obviously wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ludi (Oct 16, 2021)

C-c-c-combobreaker


----------



## Capa13 (Oct 16, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Amado curbfordderstomps neg diff .
> 
> 
> Teen Sasuke blitzed and bisected Juudara .
> ...


DING DING DING!!! We got a winner!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Oct 16, 2021)

shippudenwankbuster said:


> Madara has to toggle limbo on
> Jigen speedblitzes before Madara even has time to form a thought
> Madara can’t BFR and Jigen BFRs him before he even has time to react GG



Jigen almost died To Adult Naruto and Sasuke who are both massively weaker than before to the point Naruto after losing Kurama isn't even Demi god tier in fact Kurama is implied to be more powerful than Adult Naruto chakra.


FYI Hashirama is stated to rival Kurama  in chakra, Adult Naruto doesn't and He was able to make Jigen Struggle so 100% Sure Juubi Madara would steam roll Jigen.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## AnbuHokage63 (Oct 17, 2021)

shippudenwankbuster said:


> Isshiki>Baryon Mode>Code>Jigen>Momoshiki>*Adult N/S Individual>Kaguya>Juudara*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Oct 17, 2021)

AnbuHokage63 said:


>



I see no lies though


----------



## Sage King (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Sage King (Oct 17, 2021)

I have seen it all now


----------

